# CPT Code for a Salter Fracture



## bella2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi,
I'm looking for some advice on a CPT code for a percutaneous pinning for a Salter Fracture of the proximal humerus, the only real descripter my Doctor gave in the op note was that he pinned the greater tuberosity.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated,
Thanks,
Bella


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 8, 2009)

If the percutaneous pinning is all the doctor performed, it sounds like your looking at an unlisted procedure, 23929.  You can send out a paper claim with the op report and a comparable.


----------

